# Any Southern Irish going down the route of Surrogacy????



## Jomi (May 3, 2011)

Hi,

Just wondering if there is anyone from Southern Ireland that has gone thru or going down the Surrogacy route. Heading to a Solicitor on Thursday to discuss the legal side of things and would be very interested to talk to someone that has been or is heading that way.

Have had 3 naturally conceived pregnancies but ended at 27wks, 24 wks and 25wks due to pre-eclampsia.

We are planning on using Intersono Medical Centre in the Ukraine with both of own genetic material.

Any help/info or general discussion on the topic would be very greatful 

Many Thanks.


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Jomi, 

although i have no experience in it whatsoever i just wanted to post here to wish you every luck in your surrogacy journey    
What an awful time you have had over the past few years    
I hope you get your little miracle at the end of it     

nicola xx


----------



## tide75 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi 
I have just had my 4th fail at surrogacy in Ukraine, we are thinking of trying intersono clinic now.


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi there,
Im so sorry to see what you have been through, I am now also organising to head down the surrogacy route, I am from southern ireland as well and am very concerned about the legal end of bringing a baby home, im making an appointment to see a solicitor nextmonth to disucuss this, also im trying to decide between ukeraine or india, 
would love to keep in touch
rosebud


----------



## littleoldlady (Dec 5, 2010)

I known this is an old thread but we are in early stages with Intersono and wondering how Irish people got on who posted here and/or if there is anyone else out there and how they got on?

LOL


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi there,
unfortunately i have given up as there were just too many hurdles for us in ireland to persue surrogacy, if you find a way to make it work i would appreciate any info. thanks rosebud


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

I watched a program on this a few months ago - it was on TV3 The Morning Show - hate that show but watched it with interest just because of the topic.
Anyway they did an interview with a couple who were successful with the surrogacy but are still battling to get the whole legal thing sorted out - they were very open about everything and if you have the player and watch it again you will hear their story.
Seeminly there are a lot of children now sort of in limbo land with the whole legal end of things but to be honest it wouldnt stop me if this was my only option .
Try and find the program as the couple were willing to be contacted and help others too.  It was on 7th November if this helps at all.

The very best of luck to you xxx


----------



## tide75 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi there,
Yes I am and have done 5 times! Testing for pregnancy tomorrow! No success yet. But I can give yo some info if you need it.
Jo


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi there jo
hope your test was successful, i would appreciate on any info on surrogacy thanks, if  you could pm me. thanks rosebud


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

There was a couple who came out about their experiences recently, in particular their difficulty in getting their daughter recognised by the State. They were on Marian Finucane one Saturday morning and in the papers too http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/features/2011/1122/1224307943752.html

I got the impression that the best option legally at the moment is to move to the UK where the legal system can cope with the concept, that Irish law makers were unwilling to legislate for surrogacy so these children are not recognised as citizens or any country and are effectively living in Limbo (there are many practicalities beyond not being able to travel outside of Ireland - for example children without citizenship are unable to register with a GP)

/links


----------



## Mrs_B24 (Jun 5, 2010)

ehya all just wanted to wish everyone going through surrogact all the very best.  i feel it is an absolute disgrace that the state does not make the laws more clear on the matter.  It has a always been a subject that has been of interest to me.  i always wanted to be a surrogate since i had ds when i was 18  and no even then at the peak of my youth would i hav taken a penny for it i just wanted to do it to do it! then little did i know i would be going throught the whole if deal myself.  however that has driven my passion for it even further. iykwim.  i really do hope you get your miracles and REALLY hope this country wakes up to the realiseation that surragacy is a real issue not to be left in leagal limbo OR swept under the rug! hugs to all and baby dust


----------

